# Ladies, how do you feel about oral on you?



## mdill (Jan 18, 2012)

I really need the perspective of women on this. I have been married 15 years. I love my DW so much. I love PIV as she does. We are very active for our age. I orgasm every time, but she doesn't. Although she clearly enjoys our PIV encounters, it bothers me that she doesn't orgasm. Perhaps I shouldn't be concerned, but I love her so much that I want to make her orgasm. I understand many women need more than PIV to orgasm and more orgasm with oral. So I really want to perform oral on her. I have asked repeatedly, but she has consistently declined. Sadly, I think her conservative catholic upbringing is getting in the way. Should I press the issue and ask her to let me please her or should I let her stay in her comfort zone? I lover her so much and it really bothers me that she will not let go and enjoy an orgasm.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

mdill said:


> I really need the perspective of women on this. I have been married 15 years. I love my DW so much. I love PIV as she does. We are very active for our age. I orgasm every time, but she doesn't. Although she clearly enjoys our PIV encounters, it bothers me that she doesn't orgasm. Perhaps I shouldn't be concerned, but I love her so much that I want to make her orgasm. I understand many women need more than PIV to orgasm and more orgasm with oral. So I really want to perform oral on her. I have asked repeatedly, but she has consistently declined. Sadly, I think her conservative catholic upbringing is getting in the way. Should I press the issue and ask her to let me please her or should I let her stay in her comfort zone? I lover her so much and it really bothers me that she will not let go and enjoy an orgasm.


Just saying.... my religious upbringing (all the purity talk in the pew & youth groups) followed me right into marriage....had me thinking Oral was related to strippers, and Porn / Bad girls do that/ Bad boys do that... I was NOT comfortable with it ...

But my husband kept trying to go there.....it was terribly sensitive and the whole time... my mind was thinking...."Ewwe, how can he stand that...YUCK !"...I was worried about the taste, the smell, my mind was in complete overdrive... 

All of this really is a "MINDSET"... 

Today...I am totally free from this... and if he didn't want to go there, I would be angry  !! That's darn good foreplay! And I am not one who even gets off that way ..

I believe had I read more secular books on sexuality in my youth & devoted myself to exploring ... I could have overcome this much sooner in marriage... but my mind was in other places and my husband ..he just kinda respected my wishes...... never pushing ... he'd keep trying on occasion.... I'd allow a little, then push him away... we just didn't talk about







... which was our #1 mistake.

Would she be willing to get some books on sexuality- and go from there... We were married for 19 yrs before I opened up like a flower for him to go gong ho... so there is always hope but she must be willing to 'Work with you"....explore a little....allow you....that is the 1st step... 

Overcoming Reservations About Oral Sex « Christian Nymphos

Sheet Music: Uncovering the Secrets of Sexual Intimacy in Marriage:  (Christian book, the way it treats oral is beautiful - she may see another perspective here - to help her turn her thinking around, embrace it a little)


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have to say I love the way it feels but sadly have never had an orgasm that way. I wind up feeling bad that my husband seems like he is down there forever. He says he doesn't mind and looks at it as a challenge. Maybe one day it will happen for me.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I know lots of women love it, but, it does nothing for me.

I am not a prude. It just does nothing.

I orgasm other ways. No problem with that. At all. I am very orgasmic.

Maybe no man has had the skill who has tried. That could be it.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Just saying.... my religious upbringing (all the purity talk in the pew & youth groups) followed me right into marriage....had me thinking Oral was related to strippers, and Porn / Bad girls do that/ Bad boys do that... I was NOT comfortable with it ...
> 
> But my husband kept trying to go there.....it was terribly sensitive and the whole time... my mind was thinking...."Ewwe, how can he stand that...YUCK !"...I was worried about the taste, the smell, my mind was in complete overdrive...
> 
> ...


:iagree: Once the mental hang ups are not an issue any more, this can be very enjoyable. 

You may want to look up deep spot and David Shade. There is a video that you can watch for free that shows the deep spot. This can help women that don't normally O thru PIV to experience V O. Also g-spot stimulation is another possible tool if you are looking for more ways to pleasure her in the meantime.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I love it and my h doesn't like doing it. Right now trying to figure out how to be ok without it. And then I have intensely realistic dreams about it so I can be more frustrated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

Diwali, a close friend (male) once told me something I will never forget " there is nothing you wouldn't do for the one you love". I believe this to be true. Does he like to be sucked off? Don't know a man who doesn't. What if you told him you didn't like it and never did? Is that ok? I think not. I really feel for you because if my H didn't want to ever do that it may be a deal breaker for me!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't like oral just because I feel insecure about someone else's face being down there. I guess it would be ok if I knew ahead of time so I could scrub like mad! LOL!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

He doesn't really get much out of me performing oral on him. He really likes PIV and hand jobs. 
We went to MC last year because of that and his dwindling desire. We decided that if I took a shower before we have sex then if he is in the mood he will do it. 
Except I get turned off by the thought that I have to take a full shower right before sex, not knowing if this is a waste or if he's going to feel like it tonight. 
Last week I got upset because I really wanted it and I just shut down during sex. Then a few days later we were going to and I showered and he did this thing that bugs the crap out of me where if he knows I want it but he's not in the mood he tries to use his finger to simulate a tongue. 
I told him nicely the next day to please not do that because it doesn't work. I asked him if he wanted a sexy kiss and I stuck my finger in his mouth, would it feel the same? He said he's sorry for letting me down. 
When he does do it, I can just tell that he isn't into it at all. 
When we were first together he told me he loved it and he used to do it quite often. 
We went MC and its a long story but there are reasons why. 
I'm to the point where I don't know what to do. There are no toys that come close to the feeling and I don't want a toy really. 
I'm thinking about going to the MC by myself and ask her what I can do. 
Divorce isn't an option. 
I just can't get him to understand how important this is to me, without sounding like a whiny needy demanding b$tch and turning him off. 
Other people aren't an option although I have thought about asking him what he would think if we brought in a third person to just do that. I don't think he would go for it. 
I don't think retribution and with holding is the right approach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> He doesn't really get much out of me performing oral on him. He really likes PIV and hand jobs.
> We went to MC last year because of that and his dwindling desire. We decided that if I took a shower before we have sex then if he is in the mood he will do it.
> Except I get turned off by the thought that I have to take a full shower right before sex, not knowing if this is a waste or if he's going to feel like it tonight.
> Last week I got upset because I really wanted it and I just shut down during sex. Then a few days later we were going to and I showered and he did this thing that bugs the crap out of me where if he knows I want it but he's not in the mood he tries to use his finger to simulate a tongue.
> ...


So sorry your still in this rough spot. I am right there with you except no PIV either.....nothing. I love performing oral on her but she is completely indifferent even though I make it a point of performing until she climaxes. Just dont get it.

Dont get your husbands not wanting a BJ either. I just cant understand this any of this. I'm confused about a spouse who doesnt like foreplay.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's not that he doesn't like it, he just doesn't seem to prefer it. MC was surprised by it too. She said PIV is just his thing. 
I'm just wondering what his response will be to me making the appointment. I hate this. I hate that I can't just be ok and it starts to make me crabby and resentful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

It doesn't matter if he doesn't prefer, it is something that you really enjoy and there should be nothing he wouldn't do for you if he truly loves you!


----------



## ak41 (Sep 12, 2012)

I was never into oral either my first two relationships didn't do anything for me. But than my husband came along and OH MY!! He is amazing. I can orgasm multiple times and each can feel different and even more wonderful. The man has MAD SKILLS! And I was also brought up Catholic and felt ackward about things so I remember the first time he was venturing down ward I was so nervous but that didn't last long and the O's were coming :smthumbup:


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, I wonder what he does and could he tell my hub? I love when he goes down on me but I don't have an O, but have been very close a few times. And believe me he takes his time.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I wish my wife liked it. I like doing it about as much as PIV.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Our MC told him he's good because not all men know what to do down there.
I don't want him to do something he isn't into. Part of the appeal is the guy completely accepting my body. When I know he's just doing it because he has to it doesn't feel as good. I just wish I knew what happened to turn him off it.
I just told him I want to go back to MC about it and he wasn't upset about it at all. I told him that I've been having dreams about it and he acted like he was sad but that's it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

You make a very valid point! I certainly wouldn't want my husband going down if you really didn't like it. It would make me feel very self-conscious. But the question is can you live without it? I would just be really hung up on the fact that he would ever tell me that he didn't like it. In my opinion your husband never should've said that he doesn't like it he should have just done it because you want it! It's like telling a man that you hate to suck him off. If I didn't like it I would never tell him that and I would do it because he did like it! Does this make any sense?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What happened was we had PIV one day and I took a full shower but his semen is quite pungent. Next day he went down and smelled his own semen. 
Then after that he said something about how there was an odor. Yeah, from you. 
So he started doing it less and less and we went six months after our wedding without it. I would try to talk to him and would just get "I don't feel like it" and a total shut down.
I felt like he had lied to me to get me into the marriage. 
Like I said this is a long story. 
He had only had one previous partner, his wife of fourteen years. They just didn't have sex much and she hardly ever O'd. He said their sex life was him trying to get her to O and if she didn't she got mad at him. She would go for months without wanting sex. 
When we got together we had sex like crazy, it was like a sex bomb went off. 

MC told me that she thinks he just had no idea what it was like to be with a woman who wanted it more often than him, who was assertive in bed, who had multiple Os. It's like going from zero to sixty I guess. 
I used to think he did it on purpose to trick me but he isn't that type of person. And she said he seems to just want to please me. Makes no sense. 
We did figure out that he has OCD tendencies, he started taking something for it and his tendencies have been minimized. 
She thinks his experience with the semen affected him to the point where that's all he thinks about when he goes down. 
And he knows if he gets down there and changes his mind sex is over because I'm going to be beyond pissed off. Which I will.
I don't know, maybe he needs to go to a hypnotherapist who specializes in OCD thoughts. 
"you feel very sleepy, you will eat your wife out for an hour ever week, and you will love it."

Thing is in every other aspect our marriage is great. He treats me like a queen, cooks dinner almost every day. We have fun together, he is so supportive, he is so smart, so affectionate, knows how to fix things, and is a great dad. I almost feel guilty being upset about this because he spoils me. 
This morning my daughter lost her inhaler and he could have stayed in bed. It was 6 am on a Sunday but he got up and helped me search her room without complaint or being asked. 
He's cute and he smells good. Our sex life is great except for this. Dammit.
And I am overweight and he thinks I'm beautiful and still is attracted to me. I'm trying to get weight loss surgery, he has been very supportive of it. I know he'll be there for me after the surgery. 
If anything I worry I'll get too thin for him because he tends to like bigger women. 
So I just feel like why can't I enjoy the good and just not focus on what's missing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay I think you should definitely get him hypnosis! I like your idea. I do still think this is an issue that you should definitely try to tackle with the MC. Because at the end of the day it really is important if it is something that you love and makes you feel good and makes you feel more connected to him.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ha my IC is a hypnotherapist. She would totally do this. I just don't know if he would be into it. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I wish my wife would see how important this is to a mans confidence. She won't let me do it. I'm hopeful there's a change coming soon. Had "the talk" 2 days ago and the visitor is about to leave.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Well we did it last night and I started a 69 and he went for it. Yay. And that was sex two says in a row which I love. And he initiated. Yay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

That is awesome!!! So happy for you! I got it too last night! ;-)


----------



## typical_male (Feb 11, 2013)

mdill said:


> I really need the perspective of women on this. I have been married 15 years. I love my DW so much. I love PIV as she does. We are very active for our age. I orgasm every time, but she doesn't. Although she clearly enjoys our PIV encounters, it bothers me that she doesn't orgasm. Perhaps I shouldn't be concerned, but I love her so much that I want to make her orgasm. I understand many women need more than PIV to orgasm and more orgasm with oral. So I really want to perform oral on her. I have asked repeatedly, but she has consistently declined. Sadly, I think her conservative catholic upbringing is getting in the way. Should I press the issue and ask her to let me please her or should I let her stay in her comfort zone? I lover her so much and it really bothers me that she will not let go and enjoy an orgasm.


First off - I am male - just to avoid any confusion here!

I know exactly how you feel. My wife had a hard time reaching orgasm with PIV alone. She nor I have any hangups about oral, so that's most definitely one thing I include in foreplay to help get her as close to O as possible.

For me - and for many men, I am sure - I MUCH prefer to perform oral after she comes out of the shower - same for her - she prefers a freshly showered me - and we both want to feel like we're fresh for each other in that moment. It's not just women who can be 'not-so-fresh' - and the last thing I want to be thinking about when she's considering heading south is the fact that it's been a long, hot day... She and I have both 'bitten the bullet', so to speak, and performed under less than ideal conditions, but both of us much prefer post-shower freshness... Nuff said, huh?

But there are more ways both of you can help her get there during normal PIV sex. One way that I find to be very effective is getting my fingers down there to stimulate her clitoris during PIV. It's not easy - it's a rather unnatural way to contort my wrist and fingers, but the added stimulation helps her for sure. After I started doing that, she picked up on how effective it was and started doing that herself during PIV sex - which is much more ergonomically feasible for her, obviously.

At one point she asked me if I thought it was normal that she needed that extra touch to get there. I told her that I thought it was probably more common than either of us suspected, but that I really didn't know - I just know that it works for us, that I found it helps us reach simultaneous O, so who cares if it's normal or not? I think, based on her question, that she was concerned that she was not normal because PIV didn't seem to be enough. I think she also was concerned that if I knew she had a hard time getting there that I'd feel inadequate.

That little nugget does have a grain of truth contained therein and when I realized that she wasn't getting there from PIV alone when I didn't offer up a goodly amount of foreplay, I did feel a little inadequate - like my size and or technique were just not enough for her. I would really like to be able to make her achieve O every time with PIV alone. That would make me feel very adequate - and she has gotten there that way before - so really, the inadequacy thing is only a very minor little bothersome notion in the back of my mind that is easily quieted by employing other effective solutions - but yes, it can make a man feel a little less manly if he can't make her O without a lot of extra tricks.

I also found that doing a little research into the female anatomy is very helpful! I've found a few more ways to push her buttons that don't require oral - but also make oral go to new levels of success when included, so if your woman finally decides to give it a try, these simple little added tricks can help a great deal.

Another non-PIV thing we do is simple manual stimulation. Again, she has to be comfortable with letting you touch her that way, but using fingers is far less stigmatized than oral for some - and if done right, is VERY effective. Watch out... it can be a little too effective! My wife, post-orgasm, is EXTREMELY sensitive down there and pushes me way very quickly if I try to go back for more and try to give her multiple-O's - not because she doesn't want me to, but because she can't take the hyper-stimulation. She also cannot stand to be tickled - I think there is probably a connection...

That said - I recently started a thread dealing with a very long dry spell we just came out of the other night. I upped the ante on the fantasy end of things and made it my mission to MAKE her O, big time. I took control, so to speak and was very insistent that she let me do as I pleased to her. I know where the lines are drawn so it's not like she was facing some scary dungeon stuff. I found out that a little domination (VERY little... I just held her hands above her head and wouldn't let her use them - if I let go and she started to try to do things, I told her, "no - you are not allowed") - and I simply did what I wanted - all of which was 'in bounds' so it wasn't like I was going to do something she wasn't OK with - but the act of "controlling her" - which really translated to me telling her exactly what I wanted to do to her and what I wanted her to do to herself and to me - was a HUGE turn-on for both of us! And for the first time she did have multiple O's!! So apparently even the over-stimulation thing can be over come! (no pun intended...)


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

ak41 said:


> I was never into oral either my first two relationships didn't do anything for me. But than my husband came along and OH MY!! He is amazing. I can orgasm multiple times and each can feel different and even more wonderful. The man has MAD SKILLS! And I was also brought up Catholic and felt ackward about things so I remember the first time he was venturing down ward I was so nervous but that didn't last long and the O's were coming :smthumbup:


This is exactly like my SO and me.I hated oral in the past and wouldn't even let anyone go down there most of the time.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

how do I feel about it? fan-f*ckin-tastic!


----------



## Jeradsjunk (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife came from a very conservative family and has always had hangups about sex. She doesn't think her mom has ever had an orgasim. My wife has always had trouble orgasiming during PIV. In the beginning she wanted me to go down but would never reciprocate. She has never had an orgasim from oral but does enjoy it. She is past most of her hangups now. She will even kiss me now after with out disinfecting my mouth .


----------



## mdill (Jan 18, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Just saying.... my religious upbringing (all the purity talk in the pew & youth groups) followed me right into marriage....had me thinking Oral was related to strippers, and Porn / Bad girls do that/ Bad boys do that... I was NOT comfortable with it ...
> 
> But my husband kept trying to go there.....it was terribly sensitive and the whole time... my mind was thinking...."Ewwe, how can he stand that...YUCK !"...I was worried about the taste, the smell, my mind was in complete overdrive...
> 
> ...


SA, thanks for your thoughtful, encouraging and helpful post. There are many parallels between you and my DW. I struggle with how much I should press this with her as I know if she feels pressured, it will be counter productive. She reads constantly, so I have ordered the book for both of us to read and discuss. I like the book as it more about increasing sexual intimacy in marriage generally, which can only help. As you pointed out, she will need to be motivated to "work with me" for us to make any progress. I'm not sure she has that motivation. If this is the case, it will be too bad as she is missing out (by choice) on a lot. But in the end, it is her choice. I certainly enjoy my O's every time and can't imagine a healthly sex life without them. I confess I don't understand why anyone would not to do "whatever it takes" to orgasm with the one you love. It is such a natural drive for me. But that is just me.


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

What book are you going to read? What is the content? 

I love oral and would love to O during but it just hasn't happened. My DH asks me what he can do differently but I don't know? Would find a book with technique helpful!


----------



## mdill (Jan 18, 2012)

Angus1985 said:


> What book are you going to read? What is the content?
> 
> I love oral and would love to O during but it just hasn't happened. My DH asks me what he can do differently but I don't know? Would find a book with technique helpful!


Angus, SA suggested a book titled "Sheet Music". It is actually a book dealing more broadly with sexual intimacy from a christian pespective, which is very relevant to my DW's background. It does include a chapter on oral, but not sure it focuses on technique. I'm sure there are other books more focused on oral technique, but don't know of any specifically.


----------



## sexy (Jul 29, 2012)

I am one of those women who doesn't get into oral either. I don't like the feeling of being almost completely powerless during sex, and that's how receiving oral sex makes feel-powerless! I feel like I have no control over what is going on and I HATE feeling like I am not in control of my body and my physical responses. I just don't like giving up control, and that's what i feel happens during oral sex. So that's my 2 cents.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

sexy said:


> I am one of those women who doesn't get into oral either. I don't like the feeling of being almost completely powerless during sex, and that's how receiving oral sex makes feel-powerless! I feel like I have no control over what is going on and I HATE feeling like I am not in control of my body and my physical responses. I just don't like giving up control, and that's what i feel happens during oral sex. So that's my 2 cents.


huh. Go figure. I can respect that.

Food for thought - when the dear wife climbs up my chest and uhm.. you know.. grabs hold and sort of has her way with me (  ) I can tell you, she is very much in control of what is happening.

if you are interested that is.. you can probably do things that wil put you in a 'position' (  ) of feeling like you have more control over exactly what is going on.


----------



## trigirl (Feb 7, 2013)

Love giving it....love receiving it. Usually need other foreplay beforehand to get things flowing a bit...


----------



## Tulanian (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, at least I'm not the only hubby who would love to do it (like, daily) but has a wife who doesn't want it at all. Hell, I could handle the lack of PIV a lot better if she'd at least let me go down on her. Making her O is the biggest part of my enjoyment anyway.


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

sexy said:


> I am one of those women who doesn't get into oral either. I don't like the feeling of being almost completely powerless during sex, and that's how receiving oral sex makes feel-powerless! I feel like I have no control over what is going on and I HATE feeling like I am not in control of my body and my physical responses. I just don't like giving up control, and that's what i feel happens during oral sex. So that's my 2 cents.


Can I ask a wierd question. Are your afraid of flying, especially in a small plane? I'll explain my question if you answer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

I love oral sex on me. I couldn't be in a relationship without it. I need it regularly, and i need it to be done well, or i get a little snappy. My husband had to help me with that, i couldn't deal if it wasn't done well


----------



## mothugsta (Feb 22, 2013)

anotherguy said:


> huh. Go figure. I can respect that.
> 
> Food for thought - when the dear wife climbs up my chest and uhm.. you know.. grabs hold and sort of has her way with me (  ) I can tell you, she is very much in control of what is happening.
> 
> if you are interested that is.. you can probably do things that wil put you in a 'position' (  ) of feeling like you have more control over exactly what is going on.



Exactly. I've always been the guy that loves to give it, even if I dont get it return, or dont have sex at all afterwards. She never had a man that ENJOYED doing it without reciprocation, and she felt powerless as well. So now, she grabs my head, pulls it into her, or away, she writhes her hips, and recently she face-sits me. Its amazing.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

mothugsta said:


> ...or dont have sex at all afterwards.


So, what do you do with your raging erection?!


----------



## mothugsta (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, we have sex if she is in the mood, or if there is ample time certainly. We make sure we do it. But sometimes, randomly, I give it to her. while brushing her teeth, cooking, or I wake her up to it. When she is done, I give her a long wet kiss, and tell her I love her, and I walk out of the room and leave her breathless. She returns the favor trust me  I don't want to be TOO frank about what I do here on the forums.


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

It's hard to enjoy oral sex for me, I'm too insecure about myself down there. Also that my boyfriend loses his erection doing it, doesn't help. He sais he is concentrating on me, but it makes me feel even more insecure bout my female parts. So no, I don't enjoy it much at all


----------



## mothugsta (Feb 22, 2013)

Does he do it because he thinks he's pleasing you, or does he do it because he truly enjoys it?


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

I just asked him, and he sais he wants to please me, but also it exites him. Also he mentioned he is thinking about his shoes being on, his pants bothering him and that he wants the athmosphere to be great. Hmmmmm...


----------



## mothugsta (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, Im not quite sure what you mean about his shoes and pants, but If it's something HE enjoys, I think you should lean more toward allowing yourself to be comfortable with him doing it. If HE sin't the one complaining about "down there", then maybe you can work on allowing yourself to just let it ride and enjoy it. Maybe offer some other things he can be doing to you that pleases you, and maybe he will find himself enjoying that too.


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol, I don't know what he means with the shoes & pants thing, I guess he wants it to be perfect or something. I'm just too aware of my not barbie porn ***** to enjoy.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

mothugsta said:


> So now, she grabs my head, pulls it into her, or away, she writhes her hips, and recently she face-sits me. Its amazing.


Yes! My wife face sits me as well. I just wish she would do it more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mothugsta (Feb 22, 2013)

Mine has never been the type to let anyone near her butt, and I respect that as far as intercourse, but I love to get her on her tummy, maybe a small back rub with oil, spread her legs, and bury my face in her from behind. The first time, she jerked away, but after about 2 minutes, she was thrusting her ass up and down, came, and told me it was the best orgasm she ever had from oral... love it.


----------



## Stuckinrut (Feb 24, 2013)

I absolutely love giving my w oral. The only problem is she hates it and has only let me do it maybe half dozen times. She says its gross and disgusting. I told her I am the one down there and I love the way she tastes and smells. She just says "You are crazy that is just gross" 
O boy I can almost taste her now....MMMMMMMMMMMM good! I have a very good memory it has been at least a year


----------



## ParanoidDeeply (Mar 8, 2013)

mdill said:


> I really need the perspective of women on this. I have been married 15 years. I love my DW so much. I love PIV as she does. We are very active for our age. I orgasm every time, but she doesn't. Although she clearly enjoys our PIV encounters, it bothers me that she doesn't orgasm. Perhaps I shouldn't be concerned, but I love her so much that I want to make her orgasm. I understand many women need more than PIV to orgasm and more orgasm with oral. So I really want to perform oral on her. I have asked repeatedly, but she has consistently declined. Sadly, I think her conservative catholic upbringing is getting in the way. Should I press the issue and ask her to let me please her or should I let her stay in her comfort zone? I lover her so much and it really bothers me that she will not let go and enjoy an orgasm.


You need to read mars and Venus in the bedroom by John Gray.


----------

